# Young Red Tegu



## Styx (May 2, 2012)

Finally got some great photos of my fantastic little tegu.


----------



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

You are right......he is fantastic! Very nice colors. How old is he/she?


----------



## Styx (May 2, 2012)

Four, to four and a half months I was told.


----------

